# Connect to two TV's



## bjafari (Jul 7, 2006)

Does the 211 have the ability for me to connect it to another standard TV? I don't want to buy another box from Dish. 

Thanks


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

You can connect it to as many TV's as you care to split the output. But it will only output 1 channel at a time. I'm not sure which you're asking for.


----------



## butette (Jun 19, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> You can connect it to as many TV's as you care to split the output. But it will only output 1 channel at a time. I'm not sure which you're asking for.


Does it degrade the picture quality any ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

butette said:


> Does it degrade the picture quality any ?


Any time you split a signal you degrade its quality. In an analog connection (S-video, composite, RF) this makes a measurable drop in signal each time.

But depending on your eyes, strength of the original signal, and length of cable run as well as any interference that may exist (cables may or may not be shielded to protect from all interference)... you may or may not notice the drop in quality immediately or off of just one split.

Ultimately the answer is, try it and see what happens... if you are happy with what you see then cool!


----------

